# SATA hard disk not being detected, intel ICH7 motherboard.

## umbriel

As far as I am aware, my kernel is configured fine for sata, although the kernel cannot mount the root file system as it never finds the sata disk. I am using an ICH7 intel motherboard.

my full kernel configuration is here:

http://pastebin.com/m75e7f12a

here are the parts which I view as relevant:

```

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

```

from ubuntu, lsmod is as follows:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

reiserfs              248704  1 

ppp_deflate             7040  0 

zlib_deflate           20504  1 ppp_deflate

bsd_comp                7040  0 

pppoatm                 6784  1 

ipv6                  273892  12 

ppp_generic            29332  7 ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,pppoatm

slhc                    7552  1 ppp_generic

binfmt_misc            12936  1 

rfcomm                 42136  2 

l2cap                  26240  11 rfcomm

bluetooth              57060  4 rfcomm,l2cap

ppdev                  10244  0 

acpi_cpufreq           10568  0 

cpufreq_powersave       2688  0 

cpufreq_ondemand        9612  2 

cpufreq_userspace       5280  0 

cpufreq_stats           7232  0 

freq_table              5792  3 acpi_cpufreq,cpufreq_ondemand,cpufreq_stats

cpufreq_conservative     8072  0 

container               5504  0 

ac                      6148  0 

sbs                    19592  0 

button                  8976  0 

video                  18060  0 

dock                   10656  0 

battery                11012  0 

nls_iso8859_1           5120  1 

nls_cp437               6784  1 

vfat                   14080  1 

fat                    54300  1 vfat

ext2                   67208  1 

lp                     12580  0 

ueagle_atm             27176  0 

usbatm                 20864  2 ueagle_atm

snd_hda_intel         263712  1 

snd_pcm_oss            44672  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17664  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                80388  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           4740  0 

snd_seq_oss            33152  0 

nvidia               6221648  34 

snd_seq_midi            9600  0 

snd_rawmidi            25728  1 snd_seq_midi

snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi

i2c_core               26112  1 nvidia

snd_seq                53232  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_timer              24324  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          9228  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

snd                    54660  11 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

serio_raw               8068  0 

soundcore               8800  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

intel_agp              25620  0 

parport_pc             37412  1 

parport                37448  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc

psmouse                39952  0 

pcspkr                  4224  0 

irtty_sir               9856  0 

sir_dev                17412  1 irtty_sir

irda                  202300  2 irtty_sir,sir_dev

shpchp                 34580  0 

pci_hotplug            32704  1 shpchp

crc_ccitt               3072  1 irda

agpgart                35016  2 nvidia,intel_agp

iTCO_wdt               11940  0 

iTCO_vendor_support     4868  1 iTCO_wdt

evdev                  11136  3 

ext3                  133896  1 

jbd                    60456  1 ext3

mbcache                 9732  2 ext2,ext3

sg                     36764  0 

sr_mod                 17828  0 

cdrom                  37536  1 sr_mod

sd_mod                 30336  7 

usbhid                 29536  0 

hid                    28928  1 usbhid

ata_piix               17540  5 

r8169                  32260  0 

ehci_hcd               36492  0 

ata_generic             8452  0 

libata                125168  2 ata_piix,ata_generic

scsi_mod              147084  4 sg,sr_mod,sd_mod,libata

uhci_hcd               26640  0 

usbcore               138632  6 ueagle_atm,usbatm,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

thermal                14344  0 

processor              32072  2 acpi_cpufreq,thermal

fan                     5764  0 

fuse                   47124  3 

apparmor               40728  0 

commoncap               8320  1 apparmor

```

also from ubuntu, dmesg is as follows:

```

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.22-14-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 (Ubuntu 2.6.22-14.46-generic)

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffb0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003ffb0000 - 000000003ffc0000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff380000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] 127MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262064) 0 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096

[    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->   229376

[    0.000000]   HighMem    229376 ->   262064

[    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->   262064

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262064

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 32433 pages, LIFO batch:7

[    0.000000] DMI present.

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xC00F8AB0 checksum 0

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F8AB0, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFB0000, 0034 (r1 A_M_I  OEMRSDT   1000705 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFB0200, 0084 (r2 A_M_I  OEMFACP  12000601 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFB0440, 49EC (r1  C94GD C94GD153      153 INTL  2002026)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFC0000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFB0390, 006C (r1 A_M_I  OEMAPIC   1000705 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 3FFB0400, 003C (r1 A_M_I  OEMMCFG   1000705 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 3FFC0040, 0046 (r1 A_M_I  AMI_OEM   1000705 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bed00000)

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 260017

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=320a8013-e74f-4a8c-b6ab-d2ceb8219d2d ro quiet splash

[    0.000000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

[    0.000000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Detected 2992.001 MHz processor.

[   26.487683] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[   26.487974] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[   26.488307] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[   26.510858] Memory: 1027372k/1048256k available (2015k kernel code, 20252k reserved, 916k data, 364k init, 130752k highmem)

[   26.510867] virtual kernel memory layout:

[   26.510868]     fixmap  : 0xfff4d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 712 kB)

[   26.510870]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[   26.510871]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

[   26.510872]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

[   26.510873]       .init : 0xc03e3000 - 0xc043e000   ( 364 kB)

[   26.510874]       .data : 0xc02f7d26 - 0xc03dce84   ( 916 kB)

[   26.510875]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc02f7d26   (2015 kB)

[   26.510878] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

[   26.510914] SLUB: Genslabs=22, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[   26.590875] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5989.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=11978270)

[   26.590897] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

[   26.590901] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.

[   26.590914] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[   26.591027] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000001

[   26.591036] monitor/mwait feature present.

[   26.591038] using mwait in idle threads.

[   26.591044] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

[   26.591047] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

[   26.591050] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[   26.591052] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 0000b180 0000649d 00000000 00000001

[   26.591062] Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

[   26.591077] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[   26.606975] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[   26.607367] Early unpacking initramfs... done

[   26.901611] ACPI: Core revision 20070126

[   26.901664] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.

[   26.915141] CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 0a

[   26.915160] SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

[   26.915249] Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

[   26.925614] Initializing CPU#1

[   27.002561] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5983.89 BogoMIPS (lpj=11967785)

[   27.002572] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000001

[   27.002579] monitor/mwait feature present.

[   27.002586] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

[   27.002588] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

[   27.002591] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[   27.002593] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 0000b180 0000649d 00000000 00000001

[   27.003125] CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 0a

[   27.003165] Total of 2 processors activated (11973.02 BogoMIPS).

[   27.003314] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[   27.003496] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[   27.150561] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[   27.170562] Brought up 2 CPUs

[   27.218170] migration_cost=17

[   27.218348] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

[   27.218413] Time:  7:26:13  Date: 10/08/107

[   27.218441] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[   27.218534] EISA bus registered

[   27.218540] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[   27.218631] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=4

[   27.218633] PCI: Using configuration type 1

[   27.218635] Setting up standard PCI resources

[   27.229926] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[   27.235274] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[   27.235278] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[   27.235300] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[   27.243600] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[   27.243617] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

[   27.244193] PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[   27.244198] PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[   27.244819] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

[   27.244881] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[   27.245032] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

[   27.245118] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[   27.245230] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

[   27.245314] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P5._PRT]

[   27.248076] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[   27.248196] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[   27.248314] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[   27.248431] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[   27.248548] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   27.248666] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   27.248785] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   27.248904] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

[   27.249017] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[   27.249031] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[   27.249040] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[   27.253562] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

[   27.253565] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[   27.253569] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

[   27.253627] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[   27.253631] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

[   27.261668] NET: Registered protocol family 8

[   27.261671] NET: Registered protocol family 20

[   27.261755] pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed13000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

[   27.261767] pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

[   27.261771] pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

[   27.261777] pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xfff7ffff could not be reserved

[   27.261783] pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

[   27.261787] pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

[   27.261794] pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

[   27.261800] pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

[   27.261805] pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[   27.261808] pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

[   27.261811] pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[   27.261814] pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0x100000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved

[   27.262385] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

[   27.292167] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

[   27.292170]   IO window: e000-efff

[   27.292175]   MEM window: fa000000-febfffff

[   27.292179]   PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

[   27.292183] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

[   27.292185]   IO window: disabled.

[   27.292189]   MEM window: disabled.

[   27.292194]   PREFETCH window: cff00000-cfffffff

[   27.292199] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

[   27.292202]   IO window: d000-dfff

[   27.292207]   MEM window: f9f00000-f9ffffff

[   27.292211]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   27.292216] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

[   27.292217]   IO window: disabled.

[   27.292222]   MEM window: disabled.

[   27.292226]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   27.292243] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   27.292250] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

[   27.292268] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   27.292274] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

[   27.292293] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   27.292298] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

[   27.292310] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

[   27.292320] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[   27.330366] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[   27.330433] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

[   27.331282] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[   27.331529] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[   27.331532] TCP reno registered

[   27.342518] checking if image is initramfs... it is

[   27.790116] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[   27.793993] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[   27.921375] Freeing initrd memory: 7347k freed

[   27.921947] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[   27.921961] audit(1194506773.124:1): initialized

[   27.922064] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[   27.924408] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[   27.924471] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[   27.924568] io scheduler noop registered

[   27.924570] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[   27.924572] io scheduler deadline registered

[   27.924588] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[   27.924680] Boot video device is 0000:03:00.0

[   27.924771] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

[   27.924814] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   27.924817] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

[   27.924907] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

[   27.924952] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   27.924955] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

[   27.924998] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

[   27.925091] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

[   27.925136] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   27.925138] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

[   27.925179] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

[   27.925353] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

[   28.276740] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

[   28.303838] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

[   28.303939] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[   28.304035] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[   28.304177] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

[   28.304801] 00:0c: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[   28.305549] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize

[   28.305824] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

[   28.305964] PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[   28.308642] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[   28.308650] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[   28.308831] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   28.308960] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

[   28.308992] EISA: Detected 0 cards.

[   28.309068] TCP cubic registered

[   28.309080] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[   28.309101] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[   28.309250]   Magic number: 15:744:419

[   28.309584] Freeing unused kernel memory: 364k freed

[   29.519692] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized<5>audit(1194506774.624:2):  type=1505 info="AppArmor initialized" pid=1217

[   29.528199] fuse init (API version 7.8)

[   29.533142] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.

[   29.554886] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  7E, should be 77 [20070126]

[   29.554894] ACPI: SSDT 3FFC0090, 01D2 (r1    AMI   CPU1PM        1 INTL 20051117)

[   29.555323] ACPI: SSDT 3FFC0270, 0143 (r1    AMI   CPU2PM        1 INTL 20051117)

[   29.555515] ACPI Exception (processor_core-0783): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

[   29.555527] ACPI Exception (processor_core-0783): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

[   30.172514] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[   30.172552] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[   30.172585] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[   30.173804] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[   30.173871] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   30.173886] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

[   30.173892] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[   30.174047] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   30.174078] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000c480

[   30.174237] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   30.174279] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   30.174288] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   30.182728] SCSI subsystem initialized

[   30.191004] libata version 2.21 loaded.

[   30.276220] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   30.276236] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

[   30.276242] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[   30.276275] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   30.276306] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000c800

[   30.276445] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   30.276487] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   30.276496] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   30.380120] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[   30.380137] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

[   30.380142] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[   30.380177] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[   30.380211] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 20, io base 0x0000c880

[   30.380351] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   30.380392] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   30.380402] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   30.484007] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   30.484020] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

[   30.484026] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[   30.484056] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[   30.484087] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000cc00

[   30.484222] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   30.484266] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   30.484276] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   30.515869] usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[   30.592311] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.11

[   30.592332] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[   30.592379] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64

[   30.592481] scsi0 : ata_piix

[   30.592548] scsi1 : ata_piix

[   30.592735] ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x0001ffa0 irq 14

[   30.592741] ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00010170 ctl 0x00010376 bmdma 0x0001ffa8 irq 15

[   30.690850] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   30.920203] ata1.00: ATAPI: PHILIPS DVD+/-RW DVD8801, 4D28, max UDMA/33

[   30.921140] ata1.01: ATA-5: WDC WD400EB-00CPF0, 06.04G06, max UDMA/100

[   30.921145] ata1.01: 78165360 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

[   30.921153] ata1.01: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

[   30.931545] usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[   31.091936] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

[   31.105511] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   31.108601] ata1.01: configured for UDMA/33

[   31.108637] ata2: port disabled. ignoring.

[   31.108814] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[   31.110971] scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PHILIPS  DVD+-RW DVD8801  4D28 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   31.111533] scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD400EB-00CP 06.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   31.111619] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[   31.111650] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   31.111690] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

[   31.111743] scsi2 : ata_piix

[   31.111803] scsi3 : ata_piix

[   31.111844] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001c400 ctl 0x0001c082 bmdma 0x0001b880 irq 19

[   31.111849] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001c000 ctl 0x0001bc02 bmdma 0x0001b888 irq 19

[   31.123643] input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

[   31.123658] input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

[   31.138576] input: Dell Dell USB Mouse as /class/input/input2

[   31.138608] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Dell Dell USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

[   31.138623] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   31.138628] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   31.275589] ata3.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD160JJ/P, ZM100-34, max UDMA7

[   31.275595] ata3.00: 312500000 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[   31.283582] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   31.449432] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD160JJ/ ZM10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   31.449552] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   31.449570] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

[   31.449576] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[   31.449614] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[   31.449653] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[   31.449663] PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

[   31.449673] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf9efbc00

[   31.453564] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   31.453664] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   31.453698] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   31.453706] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[   31.463179] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] 78165360 512-byte hardware sectors (40021 MB)

[   31.463203] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   31.463208] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   31.463238] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   31.463312] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] 78165360 512-byte hardware sectors (40021 MB)

[   31.463330] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   31.463334] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   31.463363] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   31.463370]  sda: sda1

[   31.485473] sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   31.485547] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 312500000 512-byte hardware sectors (160000 MB)

[   31.485565] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   31.485569] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   31.485597] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   31.485658] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 312500000 512-byte hardware sectors (160000 MB)

[   31.485676] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   31.485680] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   31.485894] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   31.485899]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

[   31.491692] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[   31.498121] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[   31.498156] sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   31.498186] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[   31.501456] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[   31.501462] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[   31.501745] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[   31.535106] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

[   31.555262] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

[   31.555296] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   31.555324] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

[   31.555549] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8850000, 00:19:66:0a:de:8a, XID 38000000 IRQ 17

[   31.666998] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

[   31.888785] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   31.888801] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   32.402404] usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

[   32.577348] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   32.595517] input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard as /class/input/input3

[   32.595531] input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

[   32.834074] usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

[   33.008007] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   33.026111] input: Dell Dell USB Mouse as /class/input/input4

[   33.026134] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Dell Dell USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

[   39.561041] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

[   39.562629] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.01 (21-Jan-2007)

[   39.562733] iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH7 or ICH7R TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x0860)

[   39.562793] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

[   39.572711] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[   39.975780] Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

[   40.025093] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[   40.027332] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[   40.057898] irda_init()

[   40.057916] NET: Registered protocol family 23

[   40.158159] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5

[   40.191940] parport_pc 00:07: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

[   40.191996] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

[   40.832545] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   41.085161] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   41.085175] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

[   41.085310] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:12:24 PDT 2007

[   41.139626] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[   41.229995] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   41.230021] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

[   41.290650] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   41.357087] [ueagle-atm] driver ueagle 1.4 loaded

[   41.357448] usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9032) : Eagle III pots

[   41.435393] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

[   41.467370] usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[   41.618279] usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] pre-firmware device, uploading firmware

[   41.618312] usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] loading firmware ueagle-atm/eagleIII.fw

[   41.618342] usbcore: registered new interface driver ueagle-atm

[   42.013435] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

[   42.320715] usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] firmware uploaded

[   42.450629] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 2

[   43.065486] EXT3 FS on sdb3, internal journal

[   44.884736] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[   45.049736] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   45.102634] usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9031) : Eagle III pots

[   45.220466] usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[   45.430304] usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] using iso mode

[   45.430362] usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

[   47.098007] usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] ATU-R firmware version : 44e2ea17

[   47.144969] usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] Modem started, waiting synchronization

[   60.505266] No dock devices found.

[   60.551981] input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input6

[   60.552010] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[   60.552126] input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input7

[   60.552154] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[   62.145291] r8169: eth0: link down

[   62.360999] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

[   62.526912] audit(1194506808.314:3):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a" denied_mask="a" name="/dev/tty" pid=5084 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"

[   64.280615] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x02 (Driver version 1.16ac)

[   64.280622] apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

[   64.473006] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.

[   64.640747] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

[   64.640939] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[   64.640945] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   64.640950] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   64.651545] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

[   64.651553] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   64.706792] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[   64.706974] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[   64.706979] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

[   65.208859] usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] modem operational

[  181.283398] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[  181.314585] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[  181.314841] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

[  181.315042] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  182.885765] PPP BSD Compression module registered

[  182.938338] PPP Deflate Compression module registered

[  624.165473] ReiserFS: sdb2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[  624.166086] ReiserFS: sdb2: using ordered data mode

[  624.178869] ReiserFS: sdb2: journal params: device sdb2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[  624.179863] ReiserFS: sdb2: checking transaction log (sdb2)

[  624.204112] ReiserFS: sdb2: Using r5 hash to sort names

```

Thanks if anyone can help  :Smile: 

Jonny

----------

## ianw1974

What's the output of:

```
lspci
```

this is more important for identifying what module you need to get compiled into the kernel.

----------

## umbriel

oh

yes I forgot to paste that, im not at home at the moment, it was an intel ICH7 sata controller.

----------

## ianw1974

It could be you need to go into the sata section for compiling your kernel and select:

AHCI SATA

Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA

The last one is for ICH5/6/7/8 so maybe this is the one you need.  I have ICH8 and I use AHCI SATA.

----------

## tarpman

Disable CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC and CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE.  Don't enable CONFIG_SATA_AHCI.

----------

## umbriel

Thanks for your help, but the issue is still not resolved.

tarpman: I have disabled those options and the same problem occurs

ianw1974: Both of those have been compiled in (apart from the former, as instructed by tarpman). It was compiled in before anyway.

Here is the output of lspci, from ubuntu:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GTS (rev a1)

```

the kernel stops with the message:

ROOT NFS: No NFS Server available, giving up

VFS Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

Obviously im not going to enter a floppy, and thus the kernel outputs the filesystems/disks that it has detected, which is my IDE hard disk, and my IDE cdrom drive.

Any more ideas?

Thanks a lot  :Smile: 

----------

## ianw1974

What's the contents of your /etc/fstab?  I'm wondering why it's trying to mount your root partition as nfs and not ext3, reiserfs, etc, etc, or whatever filesystem you created for it.

----------

## likewhoa

iirc this occurs when your /boot folder is missing the "boot ->." symbolic link. see if you're missing that link if so recreate it.

```

# cd /boot;ln -s . boot

```

----------

## umbriel

ianw1974, surely /etc/fstab shouldnt matter, because it hasnt yet even mounted the root partition to read it?

likewhoa, will try it  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot

----------

## Kabuto

Which drive?  I see a Phillips DVD8801 as /dev/sr0.  A WD400EB as /dev/sda and a Samsung HD160JJ as /dev/sdb all on the SATA chain.

----------

## umbriel

The drive which isnt detected with my gentoo kernel is the Samsung HD160JJ

The Phillips DVD8801 and WD400EB are actually IDE drives.

thanks

----------

## ianw1974

Depending on what part of the boot it's at, it will reference /etc/fstab at some point.

However, in your case it could be something else, but /etc/fstab will play a role at some point, especially if it's misconfigured.  I know, as I left it configured for ext3 when I had reiserfs once.  And I was getting VFS unable to mount errors.

----------

## umbriel

oh, my /etc/fstab was totally misconfigured, i've fixed that now, using genkernel.

will try again with the custom one in a moment

Thanks a lot  :Smile: 

----------

## umbriel

The custom kernel works fine now!

fixing /etc/fstab somehow fixed it, I cant think why, unless /etc/fstab is used during the kernel compilation?

surely it cant be read before the filesystem is mounted?

Thanks so much for your help everyone  :Smile: 

If someone could explain that to me, it'd be useful too!

----------

## ianw1974

The /etc/fstab is not used for compiling your kernel.  It's used for helping your system boot.

The boot loader is able to point at where it should start loading the kernel, after that you need to have the module either compiled into the kernel to see the disks or if it is a module initrd is required so that the module can be loaded and allow access to the disks.  At this point before you're able to go any further it will have to mount the / partition, and therefore will read the /etc/fstab.  This is more or less the sequence as I know it in a nutshell, and this is why I thought it was responsible for your problem.

If the partition is misconfigured it won't mount, even for your / partition.  Which is what you experienced, just like I did a while back  :Wink: 

However, I'm not sure why you needed to use genkernel to fix your /etc/fstab. I edit mine manually and never use genkernel.

----------

## umbriel

I used genkernel temporarily, so i could boot into the system and see if it was working, and it was then that I found out that /etc/fstab was misconfigured. that was what I meant  :Smile: 

thanks a lot ianw1974  :Very Happy: 

----------

